# Cheesecake's Journal



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

~~what you see, and read is based on a true story~~ (me attempting to write a book)

When I was 9, I got my first aquarium-based pet. He was a tortoise, a cute little one that I called Alex. He was venturing in what is now Nomi's fishbowl, he always loved his little bowl. Then I bought his new mate Alias who is a female, he always liked sitting on top of her. Until one day, he was eaten by a rat. :-( And all I was left was with Alias who was too big to be swallowed by the rat.

2 Weeks later

I bought another tortoise that I call Alex the Second, he was also like Alex (isn't that a coincidence? I think not!) Then I got him the bigger tank which is now the Tetra fish tank. It was on sale for 20$ and grabbed it off shelf. They then outgrew the tank size so I had to let them go, goodbye little guys

Rest in peace, Alex. Goodbye Alias and Alex the Second, you guys were the best of companions. (They are probably still in the lake I let them go to.)

2 Years later...

My uncle bought a Betta (what I thought was a guppy) so I was like "How are they meant to live in such tiny spaces like that?

Another 2 Years later...

I thought of my little tortoise Alex, and that day was when I realized about the Betta that my uncle got. So I went to the same Aquarium shop that I got Alex from, and went to the rack where they kept all the Betta's, I kept looking at this one little guy. He was red, black and blue and at that moment he looks at me and I realize he was the one. The shopkeeper showed another that looks like him but no, I still wanted him. He was in an amazing red. Although there were other more beautiful ones, he was special...

And here he is now sitting in what used to be Alex's fishbowl.


----------



## InsertCheesecake (May 6, 2015)

Nomi doing great in his Fishbowl. Who knew that he'd enjoy it. Sometimes he uses his little tree as his blanket. The tree is in a sideways position as there is no substrate to hold it up. He goes under it and rests. 

Every day I come to feed him and exercise him. Hm, what a great day.

~~


----------

